

Self-Driving Cars: End of the Human Driving Era  - pagejim
http://nesteduniverse.net/2012/06/self-driving-cars-end-of-the-human-driving-era.html#.UFgeFq4d_qA

======
ethermal
just wanted to say that if alcohol is related to 31% of the deaths in driving
crashes. Then being sober accounts for 69% of the deaths therefore it is safer
to be drunk then to be sober. Woohoo!

